# Random text message



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

From 07831140457

Asking me whether I fancy a shag.

If anyone is bored and would like to bombard whoever sent this to me with random offensive texts please feel free 

Let me know if you get a response :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Tim got a new phone and not told you? :lol: :lol:

I'll get me coat


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

And your reply was ... 

Follow the link ... http://www.mtnsms.com/


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> From 07831140457
> 
> Asking me whether I fancy a shag.
> 
> ...


That's John Prescott's number. :roll:


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> From 07831140457
> 
> Asking me whether I fancy a shag.
> 
> ...


From the other side of this... I got myself in a heap of Shite many years back while being a smart ass and using some bluetooth software to send SMS messages via my pda. ( I never could use phone pads to txt  )

Turns out the software had a bug and started transposing numbers in my phone book. Low and behold 1 txt to my girlfriend at the time and I get some raving nutter threatening to "come raaahnd and kick me head in for getting saucy with his bird...." 

That was a good laugh :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Tim got a new phone and not told you?


It wont be Tim! He's busy playing with his RRS....................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

You never replied!

YOu are so rude.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

well

whats the answer

:wink: really that pretty shitty can you black list the number


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe he meant to ask you if you wanted a RICH.
That predictive text can be a real bugger :lol:

Rogue


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

It's a good job they didn't use predictive text and ask 'do you want to get food in the crown?' :wink:

The worst I ever had was when I was seeing a Spanish girl called Nanci. We were into the habit of sending FILTHY messages to each other. One friday night I typed a text telling her exactly what I wanted to do to her when I got home, then promptly sent it to my NANNA. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> ........then promptly sent it to my NANNA. [smiley=stop.gif]


Did she oblige then mate? :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > ........then promptly sent it to my NANNA. [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


She's a good sport, my nanna :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


HE knows that ...


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


She thinks he's shit.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


She's a good judge of men then ...


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Damm, voice mail.

I tried getting into the voice mail - but the settings doent alow me in! ARGGGHH, wanted to change the greeting message lol


----------

